# Venison Kielbasa, snack sticks, & burger overload....



## daveman92789 (May 11, 2020)

I really enjoy processing my own venison. Typically as i process out each deer i save the trimmings up and freeze them. By the end of the year i typically end up with enough trimmings to make a ton of stuff with..... For the burger i believe in this picture i have roughly 40lbs mixed at 80/20. I get all my beef and pork fat from the local IGA. 
This year was the 1st year that I've done kielbasa. normally its brats, breakfast links, summer sausage, & snack sticks. This year i didn't have as much trimmings as i normally do so i just tried something different. Snack sticks were teriyaki and it turned out amazing. The kielbasa though i have to say is by far my favorite. I mean it literally taste just like store bought kielbasa. It is 60% boston butt & 40% lean venison but man is it good. I also used natural hog casings.

I put these in my old country Pecos no problem. Started it around 120 to dry out the casings before slowly bumping up the temp to 180. It was an all day cook before they reached the 165 but it was well worth the weight. The color was amazing and the flavor is out of this world. 

I've roasted them in the oven with potatoes, sauteed on a skillet, thrown in the firebox over wood fire and have yet to have one dry out. I assume that probably has to do with the amount of pork i put in there. When doing research it appeared traditional kielbasa was pork and veal so i cut out the veal and add venison. 

I do a lot of different cuts from venison and i hope this coming season i can harvest a few so i can share the different things i do with my venison here on the forum.


----------



## smokerjim (May 11, 2020)

everything looks great! hope ya have enough freezer space if not do you need my address


----------



## Winterrider (May 11, 2020)

Nicely done. . .


----------

